# OMG! The Most Gorg Makeup Packaging <3 Too Faced Sweetheart Blushes



## GlamDiaries (Aug 10, 2014)

I . Can't . Even .

  Omg! <3 <3 <3 <3 







  It's too pwetty!


----------



## katred (Aug 10, 2014)

Those sweethearts really do live up to their name. Thanks for sharing!  Just a quick reminder that links to your blog or personal web site should appear only in your signature, not within posts. Thx.


----------



## GlamDiaries (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks for letting me know Katred. I just joined yesterday. But I can't add anything to my signature. Doesn't let me


----------

